# Which To Buy ?



## triplebq (Feb 10, 2010)

Which thermo would you buy if yours was worn out or if you did not have one ? Thanks for answering .


----------



## grizandizz (Feb 10, 2010)

I purchased the Maverick et73 a couple weeks ago. Have only used it twice but I like it.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 10, 2010)

I like many others like the Maverick ET73

http://www.amazon.com/Maverick-RediC...5832720&sr=8-1


----------



## hoser (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep...et-73 would be my choice as well.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 10, 2010)

I ordered the ET 73 yesterday on Amazon.


----------



## mr mac (Feb 10, 2010)

Taylor at the Lowe's.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 10, 2010)

Thermapen


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 10, 2010)

Now I have a maverick and others to the main thing is to test you thermometer to I do it alot just to make sure I really don't like over done meat.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 10, 2010)

The Thermopen is great. It is truely an instant read thermometer. However, If your lookin your not cookin so I like the ET 73.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 10, 2010)

I like my ET-73, especially for monitoring the grate temps.  I did get a Thermapen for Christmas and boy is that a great tool to own.  Not sure if I'll dirty another meat probe again.  But we'll see.


----------



## bbqhead (Feb 10, 2010)

thermopen!  I've used the others and they're ok, but I like my thermopen.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 11, 2010)

depends on what you want it for......i don't think i've used my monitor therm more than 4x's. i have a really good themocoupler and a much cheaper talor that i will use to stik poultry but for everything else i usually just go by "touch" after a certain amount of time.........just me.


----------



## john3198 (Feb 11, 2010)

I would do both a ET-73 since you can monitor grate and meat temps remotely while smoking and a Thermapen so you can do instant checks around a product to make sure you are where you want to be. Also, thermapen is great for checking steaks, chicken, etc, quickly on a grill where you don't want to expose your ET-73 probes and cable to high radient heat when grilling.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 11, 2010)

You might want to check out the items BBQ Bonanza has for sale on eBay.  This is the guy that owns http://www.kck.com  and is a good honest seller.

He has a bunch of thermometers that are selling for a good price. 2 Thermopens are now at $72.00 http://stores.ebay.com/BBQ-STUFF-4-U


----------



## newbee (Mar 24, 2010)

ET-73 at Maverick.com $39.95


----------

